# GORILLAZ ARE BACK!!!



## voodoo predator (Feb 6, 2010)

I guess it turns out demon days wasn't the last of Gorillaz. I thought they were done and out but thank god they're not. They're making a come back this year in 2010!


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2010)

SWeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. Hand me my  hash.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## Seas (Feb 6, 2010)

That is good to hear.
Let's see what they come up with this time (Demon days wasn't my favourite album of them but still good in my opinion).


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 6, 2010)

what

Lou Reed on the newest Gorillaz album?

Excited for this.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

I've only been waiting for this to leak all last month.  Dammit Damon stop holding out.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

The Tube, bro.


----------



## Azbulldog (Feb 6, 2010)

The new single
http://www.hardcandymusic.com/2010/01/gorillaz-plastic-beach-news-stylo-ft.html


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7F0UcdLEyU
A few words from 2D and the new single plastic beach.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 6, 2010)

I tink plastic beach is also the name of the album.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd much rather listen to Damon Albarn back when he was entertaining.


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 7, 2010)

I cant say I'm too fond of Plastic Beach, after listening to it :/ Their old stuff is pretty sick, but this doesnt really seem like their style x.x I just hope there's some better shit on the album when it comes out, or I'll be sad :C


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> I cant say I'm too fond of Plastic Beach, after listening to it :/ Their old stuff is pretty sick, but this doesnt really seem like their style x.x I just hope there's some better shit on the album when it comes out, or I'll be sad :C



That's not Gorillaz in that link... that was Blur from their album Parklife.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5bdb-sKRcE


Stylo is great as well.  This is going to be the best.



voodoo predator said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7F0UcdLEyU
> A few words from 2D and the new single plastic beach.




Only that's not a new single.  It's from an album that's over 15 years old.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

All these years! All these LONG FUCKING YEARS.
Yessssss. Ilu, Damon <333


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

Woooooooooot Gorillaz are back! It's been long enough...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 7, 2010)

The song is great, it's all chilled.


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 7, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> That's not Gorillaz in that link... that was Blur from their album Parklife.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5bdb-sKRcE
> 
> ...



ok then... where's Plastic Beach, then? D:

*does youtube searching*


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn't like Stylo
happy now takun B:


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stylo sucked.



Go away metalfaggot  2deep4u.


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Go away metalfaggot  2deep4u.



No way, the singles from their other albums were great. If Stylo wasn't from Gorillaz it would be completely ignored.


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> No way, the singles from their other albums were great. If Stylo wasn't from Gorillaz it would be completely ignored.



This is as good as the other singles.  You crazy addens.


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Stylo sucked.



I gotta agree x.x Let's hope they have a better single to throw out from the album @_@


----------



## Arc (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking forward to this.
More stuff like El Manana, Every Planet We Reach Is Dead and and Last Living Souls please.


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> I gotta agree x.x Let's hope they have a better single to throw out from the album @_@



You didn't like the Blur song D:<


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> You didn't like the Blur song D:<



The Blur song was ok, but that's completely irrelevant. I'm talking about Plastic Beach, not that old shit from another band that just happens to have the same lead singer.


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> The Blur song was ok, but that's completely irrelevant. I'm talking about Plastic Beach, *not that old shit from another band that just happens to have the same lead singer*.


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


>



that's special x3

srsly though, I was referring to Stylo x3 It sucks D:


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> that's special x3
> 
> srsly though, I was referring to Stylo x3 It sucks D:



>Implying Stylo isn't good


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> >Implying Stylo isn't good



>Implying music is good


----------



## Takun (Feb 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> >Implying music is good



>implying music


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2010)

A song with Mark E. Smith


Woah


----------



## peacheskawaii (Feb 14, 2010)

i'm so glad they're back yay ^^


----------



## Naloughs (Feb 14, 2010)

It's time once again to get the cool shoe-shine


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 14, 2010)

I <3 the gorillaz.  Feel good Inc... So good.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 15, 2010)

This knowledge makes my day.


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 17, 2010)

Naloughs said:


> It's time once again to get the cool shoe-shine



oh god yes <3

this is gonna make ME have a conflict between my brain and my tail x3


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2010)

This album is pure fucking sex on the ears.  Snoop is so fucking smooth, Lou Reed is awesome as shit, and god damn Womack nearly brings a tear to my eye on Cloud of Unknowing.  Anyone who doubted this is going to look pretty damn stupid.


----------



## Aden (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright this album kicks every ass...for the most part. I really can't get into some of the tracks. Stylo's still dull to me (maybe it should have been shortened?), Superfast Jellyfish is boring, and I find myself yet again wondering why Snoop was ever relevant. Aside from those snags, fucking amazing.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Ugh, if I hear about Feel Good Inc. one more time, I'll hurl,
but Stylo made me all warm and fuzzy on the inside, been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 5, 2010)

gorillaz is old news guys dethklok is now the best fake band


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

This album is probably the best thing ever.
I've been listening to it every day since it came out.

also my friend told me that jamie hewlett in 3d was gross
i saw it
and it was kind of gross
but also pretty neat

i wish there would've been more animation, though

but
that mark e. smith song was really underwhelming


----------



## Takun (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> This album is probably the best thing ever.
> I've been listening to it every day since it came out.
> 
> also my friend told me that jamie hewlett in 3d was gross
> ...



I like Glitter Freeze.  The underwhelming part was FEATURING MARK E. SMITH and then not utilizing him at all on the song.  That was so disappointing.  :c


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

Takun said:


> I like Glitter Freeze.  The underwhelming part was FEATURING MARK E. SMITH and then not utilizing him at all on the song.  That was so disappointing.  :c



Yeah, that's what I mean.


----------



## Takun (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean.



Just echoing the sentiment.  He's got like... 6 lines maybe?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 5, 2010)

he didnt even swear


what the fuckah mark ya bloody bastard


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 6, 2010)

Other than Stylo, I was seriously disappointed in the album. Too much rapping, not enough 2-D. They still can't catch the awesomeness that was their debut, and this makes me sad.


----------



## Takun (Mar 6, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> Other than Stylo, I was seriously disappointed in the album. Too much rapping, not enough 2-D. They still can't catch the awesomeness that was their debut, and this makes me sad.



They surpassed it with Demon Days and matched Demon Days with this.


You could listen to 2D if you wanted in the band Blur.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 6, 2010)

Takun said:


> They surpassed it with Demon Days and matched Demon Days with this.
> 
> 
> You could listen to 2D if you wanted in the band Blur.



Demon Days wasn't that good either though it definitely had more standout tracks. And is it really too much to ask that a band's lead singer appear in more songs than the artists they're collaborating with? He did very little that made any kind of impression on me. It's like _he_ was the collaborator with all these damned rappers.


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

I enjoyed it, but didn't love it. Demon Days it certainly was not. I'm a big fan of Army Antz ,Stylo, Broken, and Melancholy Hill though.

Also this may make me a heathen, but I thought there first album...was pretty bad.


----------



## Cloudy (Mar 7, 2010)

It seems like there's... a lot of rap collab. going on, of which I'm not a big fan, but other than that this seems like it'll be an alright album. I'm basically ADDICTED to Some Kind of Nature, and Rhinestone Eyes is pretty good too, and Stylo's alright. But I agree with the sentiment that... there seems to be more collab. than 2-D. And I love me some 2-D.


----------



## Takun (Mar 7, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> Demon Days wasn't that good either though it definitely had more standout tracks. And is it really too much to ask that a band's lead singer appear in more songs than the artists they're collaborating with? He did very little that made any kind of impression on me. It's like _he_ was the collaborator with all these damned rappers.



Demon Days is honestly above the self titled for me.  Was my favorite until Plastic Beach came along.  Start to finish Demon Days is an awesome trip.

_Something has started today 
Where did it go? Why you want it to be? 
Well you know November has come 
And it's gone away

;~;
_


Browder said:


> I enjoyed it, but didn't love it. Demon Days it certainly was not. I'm a big fan of Army Antz ,Stylo, Broken, and Melancholy Hill though.
> 
> Also this may make me a heathen, but I thought there first album...was pretty bad.



There is no Army Antz track?


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

Takun said:


> Demon Days is honestly above the self titled for me.  Was my favorite until Plastic Beach came along.  Start to finish Demon Days is an awesome trip.
> 
> _Something has started today
> Where did it go? Why you want it to be?
> ...



Meant Empire Ants. Was tired when I posted.

The more and more I listen to Plastic Beach the more and more I like it. Some tracks are just flat out annoying (Some Kind of Nature) but some tracks I thought were annoying have grown on me (Sweepstakes, Superfast Jellyfish). It's not Demon Days were I could listen to every single track with awe, (except Every Planet We reach is Dead...I came around eventually) but it's certainly not the first album were I can only listen to about five of the songs without retching. Very sad that this is probably their last album, since they have so much potential to do different and cooler shit.


----------

